# tourny brackets



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

set up a yahoo tourny bracket

Group ID#: 60747
Password: abm

send $5 to:

jay ysteboe
1515 13th Ave E
West Fargo ND 58078

payout is %80 to winner, %20 for second

good luck

this is usually a bunch of guys at my work, and a few outsiders...nothing classifies this group at Nodakoutdoors better than outsiders.


----------

